# Loveable Ginger Tom needing new home (Berks)



## ChalkyWhite71 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello, we took in a 11 year old Ginger tomcat by the name of Ollie one year ago, and have found him to be loveable, playful and still have youthful looks. He loves nothing more than cuddles, and jumping onto your lap, to be rolled over between your legs, and have his belly stroked 

In early January we had our first child, and two things have led us to rehome him; for regular fuss he walks around our feet (like most cats do), and we've tripped up on him a couple of times, so we're petrified of falling whilst holding our baby. the other is that he is always jumping in and out of her cot, cot covers don't work as he jumps onto it and it sinks into the cot, and if we simply close the door, he rattles the door to ask to get in.

We're therefore forced to shut him in the kitchen whilst we're at home (where he has a bed), until such time as our baby is in bed, when we can keep him amused downstairs. he's not getting as much fuss and love as we'd like.

We have all the accessories to go with him, and can travel up to 30 miles from Reading to help rehome him.

Hopefully someone can give him the fuss and love we used to be able to.

he has an impecable clean bill of health (record printed from a vet in Henley), and we have been using Spot-On treatment since we've owned him to keep fleas etc away. He's not fussy on what he eats, and we give him standard Tesco premium pouches morning and late afternoon, which is enough for him.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

he is gorgeous. is he used to other cats? i hope he finds a good home soon


----------



## ChalkyWhite71 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Sassy, yes when we adopted him a year ago, he came with a younger tortie, who unfortunatley had to be returned due to an allergy with our house or something?? Anyway, Ollie stayed on, and gets on in real playful mood with another tortie across the road. Ollie has never bitten us, his claws do come out when he's happy, but never in anger. Thanks, Tony


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

OMG! I'm in Reading and have just applied to rehome a cat from Nottingham! Being home checked tomorrow..... Sorry, that doesn't help! I hope you find a nice home for him soon


----------



## ChalkyWhite71 (Feb 9, 2009)

well if things don't work out for you on the Nottingham front, then you know where we are (Lower Earley, Reading).  Thanks, Tony


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm in Lower Earley! lol


----------



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

What a pretty boy hope he finds a new home soon


----------



## ChalkyWhite71 (Feb 9, 2009)

Now rehomed thanks to Thames Valley Animal Welfare. New owners are very pleased with him


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww....that's good news! We did get our rescue from Nottingham.....he's gorgeous!

So pleased that it worked out well for you.


----------

